

This is what happens when bicyclists obey traffic laws - malandrew
http://www.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2015/07/30/this-is-what-happened-when-bicyclists-obeyed-traffic-laws-along-the-wiggle-yesterday

======
tslug
There should be a law that requires motorists to salute bicyclists as they
blow through stop signs. They're heroes for braving the dangerous roads every
day and saving the planet from more choking carbon emissions.

------
paulhauggis
Has the world gotten this childish?

"The protest, flanked by an army of TV cameras and amused onlookers, was in
response to a directive from SFPD Park Station Captain John Sanford, who
ordered his officers to punish cyclists for "zipping past" cars and supposedly
endangering people"

It is endangering people: yourself. You can zip past a car, but if you hit my
car, you can't sue me for medical expenses or blame me, the driver, for not
being able to get out of the way in time.

------
touristtam
> There's been a growing call for the city and California to adopt what is
> known as the "Idaho Stop" law. Since 1982, Idaho has permitted cyclists to
> treat stop signs as yields and red lights as stop signs, which allows bikers
> to conserve energy, clear intersections faster, and become more visible (and
> thus safer) by getting in front of traffic.

Err .... maybe they should look at what push bike friendly countries are doing
on the old world? I don't know like Denmark or the Netherlands ....

